# "The Name Game" Help



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

I am wanting to do the "Name Game" this Saturday at our party. That's where you put a character's name on each guest's back, then they ask other guests questions to get clues about what they may be. I am just having trouble coming up with different characters. This is what I have so far: 

Vampire
Ghost
Jack-O-Lantern
Flying Bat
Axe Murderer
Frankenstein
A Mummy
Zombie
Black Cat
Witch
Grave Digger
Bride of Frankenstein
Werewolf
Mad Scientist
Possessed/Reagan from "The Exorcist"
Insane Asylum Patient 
Axe Murderer Victim
Freddy Kruger

I had also thought of Michael Myers and Jason Vorhees, but I'm thinking that some people may not be familiar with those names, since I know some of them aren't exactly huge horror movie fans. Any ideas for other characters? Thanks!


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

I just copied the entire list from my spreadsheet. Most of these are from movies though.

Bettlejuice
Nosferatu
Van Helsing
Rosemary’s Baby
Ichabod Crane
Van Helsing
Blair Witch
Carrie White
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Jack Skellington (The Nightmare Before Christmas)
The Invisible Man
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Edgar Alan Poe
Samara (the Ring)
The Leprechaun
The Blob
Jeepers Creepers
Jigsaw (Saw)
Buffalo Bill (the Silence of the Lambs)
LEatherface (Texas Chainsaw Massacre)
Jaws
Regan Teresa MacNeil/Linda Blair (Little girl in the Excorcist)
Jack Torrance/Jack Nicholson (The Shining)
Morticia Adams
Gomez Adams
Uncle Fester
Wednesday Adams
Lurch
Thing (The Adams Family)
Cousin It (The Adams Family)
Cujo
Herman Munster
Grandpa (Munster)
Marilyn Munster (the normal one)
Norman Bates (Psycho)
Alfred Hitchock
M. Night Shyamalan (director/writer of THE VILLAGE and Signs)
Dr. Frank-N-Furter (Rocky Horror Picture Show)
Audrey II (The plant in Little Shop of Horrors)
Bride of Frankenstein
Bela Lugosi

Freddy Krueger
Chucky
Charlie Brown
Michael Myers
Dr Hannibal Lector
Casper the Friendly Ghost
Harry Potter
sTephen King
Jason Voorhees (Friday the 13th)
Vincent Price
The Mummy
Clarice Starling (Silence of the Lambs)
Dana Scully (The X-Files)
Fox Mulder (The X-Files)
Malachai (Children of the Corn Evil Leader)
Damien (The Omen)
Bram Stoker (wrote DRACULA)
Mary Shelly (wrote Frankenstien)


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

Great list Hazbabu... didn't even think of things like Jaws and Cujo. Definately helped me out. Thanks so much!


----------

